# portal (Internet)



## Yayo

Hola a todos...  
Soy nueva en el foro y estoy traduciendo una portal de Internet de español a inglés en mi trabajo. Hay algo que no me queda muy claro,¿cómo puedo traducir el nombre de la página si es "Portal Veracruz Empresarial"?; sobre todo por que no sé si en inglés existe el término de "portal" o únicamente es website.
Espero alguien pueda aclararme mi duda.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Yayo said:
			
		

> como puedo traducir el nombre de la pagina si es "Portal Veracruz Empresarial"?


Se dice portal, también.

¿Qué tal "Veracruz Company Portal"?

Anyway, I hope a native will come along!


----------



## E-J

Sí, el "Veracruz Company Portal" que propone Venus me parece muy bien.


----------



## Yayo

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Se dice portal, también.
> 
> ¿Qué tal "Veracruz Company Portal"?
> 
> Anyway, I hope a native will come along!


 
Estoy de acuerdo con lo de tu traduccion, pero company no se refiere más bien a "la compañia de Veracruz"? es mas bien una reunion empresarial en internet...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ok, ¿entonces qué tal: Veracruz Business Portal?


----------



## Yayo

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, entonces qué tal: Veracruz Business Portal ?


 
Ok gracias... y perdón por ponerlo dos veces, como les comentaba soy nueva y no supe dónde habia quedado mi pregunta... Sorry.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Está bien. ¡Bienvenida al foro!  

Las reglas  son buenas para los nuevos porque proveen de las indicaciones en cómo empezar aquí.


----------



## chucho

Portal Veracruz Empresarial (¿Se debe traducir o es correcto traducirlo?)


----------



## VenusEnvy

chucho said:
			
		

> Portal Veracruz Empresarial (¿Se debe traducir o es correcto traducirlo?)


Diría que sí, porque "empresarial" no es el nombre de la compañía, ni está entendido en inglés...


----------



## Yayo

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Diría que sí, porque "empresarial" no es el nombre de la compañía, ni está entendido en inglés...


 
Bueno..., en realidad el nombre de la "compañía" (que en este caso es virtual) es "Portal Veracruz Empresarial". De hecho al principio no lo estaba manejando en inglés por lo mismo, pero mi jefe me dijo que queria una traduccion en inglés aunque fuera otro nombre el de la compañia si no existia traducción exacta.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oooohhh... Entonces, estaría bien dejarlo como está. Pero, supongo que tu jefe quiere alcanzar a la población de angloparlantes. ¿Quizá, por eso, quería que fuera traducido? Pues, de todos modos...Te di mi sugerencia.


----------



## Yayo

Jajaja..., así es..., y muchísimas gracias por sacarme de mi duda, venus, estoy contenta de haberme integrado aquí.  
Ygracias por tu comentarío, Chucho, de cualquier forma lo voy a comentar en la oficina.


----------



## mltorrecillas

Mucho agradecería que alguien me diga cuál es la palabra en inglés para "portal", cuando se habla de un portal en la red (internet). 

Gracias.

Ma Luisa Torrecillas


----------



## Phryne

Muy simple..., se dice _portal. _


Saludos.


----------



## GiggLiden

portal (esp.) = portal (Eng.)

It's a door ... an entry way ... a way of getting in, i.e. on the Internet, a control point to let you connect the incoming messages to their intended targets.


----------



## canmexma

Saludos. Quisiera saber cómo traducir portal de Internet. Creo que es diferente de web page, ¿no?


----------



## yercygo

Anchor site (e.g., Yahoo, Excite, HotBot, etc.) or web site.
I'm not sure though.


----------



## Captain Diver

Hola, lo acabo de ver en un documental de EEUU: "Internet portal", así, aunque parezca demasiado literal. Es un documental sobre unos tipos de unas empresas de internet y uno habla de la suya diciendo:
*Oh we’re an Internet portal.  We facilitate interactions between local governments and their constituents.  We help government work.*
** 
*CD*


----------



## espider

portal se entiende en inglés al cien por cien. La frase "gateway" se entiende entre carrozas pero, por tanto, no es común


----------



## laus a.b.

mmm de acuerdo a la respuesta antertior se supone entonces que se puede decir:

"international portal of habitat" 

por ejemplo, esto hablando de un portal en internet de muebles.

esta bien???

gracias de antemano


----------



## espider

Si se trata del almacen Habitat (Grupo IKEA), sí, o sea "Habitat's international portal"


----------



## EastCoast

Habitat's international website.


----------



## laus a.b.

mmmm no, no se trata de esa empresa .... es otra pero se quiere dar a conocer como un "portal internacional del habitat"

=)

gracias


----------



## EastCoast

International website for the environment(?)


----------



## laus a.b.

mmm ¿? vaya, creo q habitat no se traduce, pero eso de environment no suena mal


----------



## _artyk_

si es una página / portal de internet sería: _website_


----------



## espider

habitat sí es environment, pero ¿qué tiene que ver con los muebles? A lo mejor en este contexto portal equivale a website/webpage (sitio web/página web), pero en otro contexto más infotécnico portal es la puerta por la cual se accede al sitio, o sea el portal.


----------



## Florencia Velasco

Según una definición que acabo de ver en un diccionario de términos técnicos, _Portal is a term, generally synonymous with gateway, for a World Wide Web site that is or proposes to be a major starting site for users when they get connected to the Web or that users tend to visit as an anchor _


----------



## thec00l1

context: a site serving as a guide or point of entry to the World Wide Web and usually including a search engine or a collection of links to other sites arranged especially by topic

In English, a "portal" can be used to describe the above definition. ¿Es el mismo caso en español o usa palabra diferente para describirlo?

Gracias =]


----------



## xnavar

Hola,
En español también se usa portal.
Saludos


----------



## thec00l1

gracias =]


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hi,

You can also use "portal" In spanish


----------



## twen

Hola, foreros,

Tengo una duda con la palabra "portal" relacionado con un sitio web.  Es "webpage" o "main page" o solo "website"?   Necesito una palabra que no sea el término técnico (que creo que es "portal" en inglés).

Gracias,

twen


----------



## spodulike

Hi twen
You might like to read this to see if it helps. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_(Internet)


----------



## twen

Thanks!  So is it customary to use the word "portal" in the U.K.?  I can't remember the last time I heard it used in the U.S. in reference to an avenue into the Internet.

twen


----------



## wcitizen

VenusEnvy said:


> Oooohhh... entonces, sería bien quedarlo como es. Pero, supongo que tu jefe quiere alcanzar a la población de angloparlantes. ¿Quizá, por eso, quería que fuera traducido? Pues, de todos modos . . . Te dí mi sugerencia..


----------



## wcitizen

VenusEnvy: 

entonces, estaría bien dejarlo como está (sería bien quedarlo como es, no es correcto en castellano)
Gracias a todos porque siempre me ayudáis un montón en las traducciones.
Un abrazo
wcitizen


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gateway no es portal. Es pasarela o puerta de enlace.


----------

